# Roast duck



## Jmadams13 (Jan 4, 2013)

I hate to addmit it, buti have never roasted a whole duck. But the other day my fiancé made a request, so it's time, tonight. Not that im intimidated, just looking for advice. One thing is I want to stay away from the typical orange glaze and favors. I'm looking do something simple, traditional, and straight forward. I want to celebrate the bird, as it's a good quality, and looks beautiful. 

Any pointers, advice?

Joe


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 4, 2013)

I like to prick the skin all over with the tip of a knife or a fork, just try not to pierce the meat. This will help render the fat and crisp the skin. 

Salt and pepper is fine if you want to stay away from orange/flavors. I like putting fresh herbs, onion and orange slices in the cavity.

I like roasting mine on my Traeger grill, which cooks a lot like an convection oven at 325ºF and pull when it reaches 160ºF (2 to 3 hours). If the skin is not crisp enough I will raise the temp to 375ºF and roast another 3 to 5 minutes. Let it rest tented in foil before carving.

Be sure to save the rendered fat!


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh I will save the fat. I cook breasts a lot, just never the whole bird. I have seen it roasted broken down into quarters, that might be a option too, but not sure. At leat it's early, and she doesn't get home till 8, somi have time, lol. 

What about the method of poaching in stock first, then finishing in a really hot oven? Anyone try this method?


----------



## bieniek (Jan 4, 2013)

Wasnt there similar thread just weeks ago?

The thing is, start with a good quality bird, like with anything in the kitchen good produce=good product. The duck with 1cm of fat around is no good for me. 

I think it is one of the best ways to do it actually. Roast in the oven. Duck has enough fat that it can be stuffed and it works great. You want super caramelisation? Brush with some honey mixed with oil first. Be generous with seasoning. Let the bird lay in the fridge uncovered for two day or two. Dont roast straight out of bag or with wet skin!
If you can use convection oven, let the duck dry for few hours on 30 [lowest setting] temp. 

200C. Time dependant on size, you could use thermometer. [40 minutes and then 45 resting?] The thing is to turn the oven off and rest it loooong time, but in the oven. 

The classic filling for roasted duck is apples and marjoram and garlic[where I come from]. 
Same with mentioned oranges. 

Here is one way to prep it for serving:
So when the duck is ready, cut it in half, take out all the bones apart from legbone[so that you can connect breast with thigh and legbone sticks out, when you serve it, half-a-duck per person]. Dont throw bones away, cook down with all the juices, some demi-glace, and reduced juice of apples/oranges. Try not to eat too much flesh when operation is under way [its hard to resist] :bliss:


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jan 4, 2013)

The birds been in the fridge uncovered since Tuesday, and I'm planning on the oil, honey. Bird came from a good privet duck farm in Caroll County MD, so kinda local to me. Has never seen a freezer. A plus is I got all th "bits" as well, minus the liver. 

Bieniek, ever try the poaching first method?


----------



## bieniek (Jan 4, 2013)

OK, great. I just mentioned that, didnt mean to suggest your duck is of low quality, just in general...

I think MPW was serving giblet sauce [very labour intensive] at Harveys. Do it, do it, do it...

Never tried the poaching first, never seen the point? 
Heat is only heat, but the way of transfering is whats important so it might very well work. I think it might go fast when poaching, but the medium temperature is over your set core temp, so you would have to figure your timing yourself!
You given any thoughts to resting? In oven on core temp?


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jan 4, 2013)

No worries, not what I thought you were suggesting at all. It's just I'm excited I finally was able to talk this guy into letting me have one of his muskovoys. 

Ive decided to just gonna dry roast, no poaching. Resting will be 30min in oven, 20 out. What I have done with pheasant and goose I have roasted before. The roasting "rack" will be turnip, rutabaga, parsnip, and jicama. My fiancés favorite veg. Onion, lemon, and some other aromatics in the cavity. 

It's the cooking times and proccess I'm concerned about. A lot I have read talk about flipping every 30 mins and whatnot, but my Mary Black farmhouse cookbook suggest roasting like a fatty turkey. Thought the minds here would be a better source of info.

Now... Should I slash/score the skin or just pierce?


----------



## bieniek (Jan 4, 2013)

I wouldnt do any piercing or tatooeing if you ask me :clown: Seriously, dont remember any of that and back in the hotel days we had this quite often [kind of very oldschool ttraditional stuff, the birds, where I come from]

Have fun. 
Flipping a duck? Jezz people always are inventing new ways of making life harder. Any explanation why? Apart to get your hands burned with hot duck fat? Or to tear skin?

But hey! Every half hour you said? Then how many filps can you make?


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 4, 2013)

don't have to poke and stuff. since the duck is pretty fatty by itself, just leave the skin alone and let it crisp up how they said.

cook the duck on a rack i'd say. then the mirepoix underneath and some stock and wine to keep things moist on there.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jan 4, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. I'm thinking to hard.... Just cook and eat. I like cooking (hate the word rustic, just another word for lazy to me) simple food. I make fancy shite at work all day, so home cooking is the way to go with me. Just gonna roast it. Enough thinking.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ended up using Hank from Honest-food.net's method for fast roasting, looks amazing. Now to rest and eat, lol


----------



## spinblue (Jan 5, 2013)

^^^ yum!


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jan 5, 2013)

Was good. A nice medium, with crispy skin. Definitely doing it this way again


----------



## spinblue (Jan 5, 2013)

How long and at what temp did you cook it? 

I did a duck too, at a little over four hours, skin was really crispy, medium, and lovely clear duck fat to keep afterwards.


----------

